# How is the ice on the Green?



## stewart242 (Sep 18, 2015)

Just wondering if anybody knows the ice conditions for Ladore to Split Mountain?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I'd be really surprised if that section is clear. The river flows east-west through some pretty deep canyons and I'd expect there are a lot spots that don't see _any_ sunshine for a couple of months this time of the year.

Herm Hoops would probably have some info or know better...

-AH


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, I’d get hard intel before any trip based on what I’ve seen on the Colorado River coming over I70 to GJ two days ago. Last winter, I don’t think there was ever a frozen over stretch from Glenwood Canyon down through Ruby HT. This winter, thick ice flows and jams with long frozen over stretches. Any rivers in WY that cross I 80 were frozen over hard too a few days before that....Green, North Platte,etc.


----------



## stewart242 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for the heads-up Andy H and griz - that's really good to know!


----------

